# 2nd spray paint art show SUCESS!!!



## pedro92 (Sep 13, 2008)

Today i performed my spray painting live at a event in my town. I sold about 10-15 pics forgot exactly made about 180$ kinda excited. I do one next week also. I will update some pics soon of the paintings and my booth


----------



## MantidLuver (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well i have uploaded my pics on to photobucket so i will post a link to the site and ill post em here. I can make you a painting if interested pm me.


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## pedro92 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## MantidLuver (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, those are really neat. Great job.


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome paintings Chris. What kinda time you looking at to finish one of those?


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ian said:


> Awesome paintings Chris. What kinda time you looking at to finish one of those?


About 10 minutes.......or less


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW

can i would like to ask you something....

first is taht stenciling?

2nd is taht the spray paint art that you use stuff to cover and mix in?

3rd...if i sent you sides of a computer, can you cut and spray paint custom my computer?

=)


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 14, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> WOWcan i would like to ask you something....
> 
> first is taht stenciling?
> 
> ...


1. The planets and stuff like that are not stenciled, but others such as broncos logo and bob marley are stenciled.

2. I'm not quite sure what you mean.

3. Yes pm with what you would like on the sides and ill let you know if it is posibble.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 14, 2008)

was thinking background

and then with some koi outta water like the 2nd one

please pm me if you can or whatever price etc,.


----------



## Marcy (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice! I love the Bob Marley pic.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, you have a lot of paintings of planets. I like the Bob Marley one.


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 18, 2008)

If you would like to buy a painting or trade for mantids let me know by PM


----------

